# Law Changes Regarding Birth Certificate



## Younglutonmum

Though all you fellow single mums/mums to be would be interested to read about a proposed law change regarding the naming of your babys father on the birth certificate. I'm livid about it!! :hissy:

https://womensgrid.freecharity.org.uk/?p=132


----------



## brownhairedmom

Ummm that is a tad bit interfering, don't you think??? I'm glad they don't have that here.


----------



## Donna79x

Wow!!!!


----------



## missjacey44

What if you dont know who the father is.. (not that i dont lol just asking)


----------



## lorrilou

they say u have to prove you dont know who the father is!! how the hell do you do that?!!!!


----------



## missjacey44

LOL you wouldnt be able to prove it would you =S


----------



## carries

That is such a load of crap!!!! The article, not you hun!) There is no way they will ever do that hun, I remember reading something similar to this just before the law changes came in 2003 (automatic parental responsibility for fathers if they are named on the birth certificate). It would be impossible to police and runs sooooo many Human rights risks all for thr 50,000 (so that article says) that are left blank every year.

It is in the daily mail though which is a tory paper and labour are in government so they are constatntly trying to undermine the other.


----------



## bubbles

They can't add a fathers name without the father being present though?? If they start doing that there could be alot of false birth certificates and alot of false claims for child support. Then again saying that the CSA will chase a guy without even having a birth certificate or DNA test to prove he is the father (happening to my bro, the girl has finally admitted he isn't name on the cert and he is 1 of 5 guys that could be the father)


----------



## angels330

apparently if the father isnt present for signing the certificate, they will ask the mother the name and any other details of the father and they will be "obliged" (their words lol) to contact him and get him to sign it. this law has apparently been passed and coming into effect this autumn ! X


----------



## Wobbles

> while those who say they do not know the father&#8217;s identity would have to persuade the registrar they are telling the truth

Thats bang out of order & crossing the line imo as it intrudes in to personal life/life styles and you'd be sat feeling judged!! Not only that the woman can lie which causes more choas & theres other reasons why this is damn right outragous one being abusive situations.

This country is turning in to a joke!


----------



## Younglutonmum

So what about those who have already had children & not put fathers details in?? Are they going to chase us all up & ask for fathers details??


----------



## angels330

it would be ridiculous if they think they can actually do that! i was wondering the same thing but its not likely surely.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Id seriously leave the country if they made me put sperm doners details on!!


----------



## TallulahM

Tell them it was a holiday fling with a hot young lad called Carlos, what are they going to do? Insist you go back to Club Tropicana and hunt him down? I doubt it! :)


----------



## Younglutonmum

TallulahM said:


> Tell them it was a holiday fling with a hot young lad called Carlos, what are they going to do? Insist you go back to Club Tropicana and hunt him down? I doubt it! :)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I will actually do this if they try & make me hand over sperm doners details!!

Mmmmm Carlos!!


----------



## jobee2222

If you said it was a holiday fling they may ask for proof you went abroad! If you ask me its just another way to intrude in our personal lives. Besides, frankly it doesn't help the children, sure they know who their father is atleast by name but are you then supposed to tell your child that he acknowledges you exist but doesn't want to know you?


----------



## Younglutonmum

jobee2222 said:


> If you said it was a holiday fling they may ask for proof you went abroad! If you ask me its just another way to intrude in our personal lives. Besides, frankly it doesn't help the children, sure they know who their father is atleast by name but are you then supposed to tell your child that he acknowledges you exist but doesn't want to know you?

Exactly. I dread the day Maya asks about her dad & I have to tell her that yes he knows you exsist but he doesn't want to know you :hissy:


----------



## Mummy&bump

i read this in a mother n baby mag aswell! when are they talking about making this happen? dates wise? over my dead body is all i can say! would rather pay the £200 than hav his name on my babys birth certificate!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Id rather pay £2000 :rofl:

I think they'll start debating it in the House of Commons this October


----------



## Mummy&bump

aw we shud all go in a group! mums against bad dads! lol cud b fun! listen to me im only 3mnths preg n already wantin to fgh against it! i dont see how they can say aw the dads name has 2 b on the birth cert, what about the arseholes tht deny there babys 4m day1? or ask for terminations n dont want to be there? they cany justify tht, can they??

xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Mummy&bump said:


> aw we shud all go in a group! mums against bad dads! lol cud b fun! listen to me im only 3mnths preg n already wantin to fgh against it! i dont see how they can say aw the dads name has 2 b on the birth cert, what about the arseholes tht deny there babys 4m day1? or ask for terminations n dont want to be there? they cany justify tht, can they??
> 
> xx

I totally agree with you hun. My ex didnt want to know from day one so why should he get the privilage of being named father?? He's just a sperm doner in my eyes!!

Yay lets go to the Commons & cause some trouble!! I'd be up for it!! :happydance:


----------



## thesockqueen

Me too!!! I'm 27 weeks pregnant so if the law is passed it'll come into effect just before my due date (30th December!). The father claimed he wanted to know but has since said he doesn't care, so why should I have to name him?? I want him as far away from me as possible, plus I believe that awarding him equal responsibility for MY baby would cause him to exercise his new 'powers' just to spite me!! How the hell they are going to police this I don't know, but I certainly won't be complying!!!
He never wanted this baby, he tried to force me to have an abortion, so he can go fuck himself as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## destiny27

If i am expecting again, i'd rather pay the fine than have his name on the birth certificate 

thats just stupid

as for proving you dont know who the father is, what a load of crap


----------



## Mummy&bump

thesockqueen said:


> Me too!!! I'm 27 weeks pregnant so if the law is passed it'll come into effect just before my due date (30th December!). The father claimed he wanted to know but has since said he doesn't care, so why should I have to name him?? I want him as far away from me as possible, plus I believe that awarding him equal responsibility for MY baby would cause him to exercise his new 'powers' just to spite me!! How the hell they are going to police this I don't know, but I certainly won't be complying!!!
> He never wanted this baby, he tried to force me to have an abortion, so he can go fuck himself as far as I'm concerned!


is it really goin 2 cum in2 affect tht soon if it goes ahead?? this is seriously buggin me! i betta start savin up tht extra £200! never in my life will b on tht birth certificate! i think we shud start sum sort of poll n send it off them them!! arse wipes!!
xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

We should seriously try & get an online petition started or something?? Maybe send an email to friends & then forward it to the Commons?


----------



## Mummy&bump

ye lets do it! sort the *******s out! we can all get friends n family to sign it for us as well! i know loads already that would sign it 4 me! lets get it on the move, for the sake of our beautiful babies

xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Im thinking to perhaps start a Facebook group up & go form there what ya think??

Ru on Facebook Mummy&Bump coz u could be admin with me!


----------



## Mummy&bump

i am lol but i cnt member my id thingy il go try log on see if i can guess it! but htink its deff worth a shot!!

xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Mummy&bump said:


> i am lol but i cnt member my id thingy il go try log on see if i can guess it! but htink its deff worth a shot!!
> 
> xx

Wicked :)

Let me know if u can get into ur Facebook & then i'll pm you my real name so you can add me


----------



## Mummy&bump

yeee i actually remeber my password! god know wat else my brain will do today! k u pm me mrs n il try find u !

xx


----------



## Sinead

Just being devils advocate - but what about mothers who decide that they don't want the father involved in the child's life? Even if the man is decent and wants to be involved? That mother could just be spiteful and not put him on, whereas if this gets passed they would have to. I know this is more than likely to be a minority (although do know of one girl who did this - made a guy feel that they were in a realtionship and told him she was using protection, then said she was pregnant and no longer wanted to be with him, he's tried everything to get contact with the child, but she won't allow it)

btw - this is just the flipside of it and not necessarily my opinion

Good luck with setting up the facebook page xx


----------



## Mummy&bump

I get ya! i do feel for men who actually want to be in there childs life when they are decent men! some women jus dont know wat they got sometimes which kinda peeves me off! If i knew my ex wud a great dad n a good man it wudnt be like this! but u jus dnt turn round to sum1 after 15mtnhs of tryin n say i want a dna then to get rid of it, cum to think of it i remember him emailin me sayin u and ur ******* baby! is that the kinda man who deserves to be a father?? i dont thinkin so! i gotta protect my baby!

xxx


----------



## Sinead

Mummy&bump said:


> I get ya! i do feel for men who actually want to be in there childs life when they are decent men! some women jus dont know wat they got sometimes which kinda peeves me off! If i knew my ex wud a great dad n a good man it wudnt be like this! but u jus dnt turn round to sum1 after 15mtnhs of tryin n say i want a dna then to get rid of it, cum to think of it i remember him emailin me sayin u and ur ******* baby! is that the kinda man who deserves to be a father?? i dont thinkin so! i gotta protect my baby!
> 
> xxx

I definitely agree with you - it maybe worth you hanging onto those emails as they may help you not to put him on the birth cert


----------



## Mummy&bump

ye iv got every single 1 and the texts! he wants a fight hes got 1! i get so angry about it sumtimes but im fed up angerin myself hes not worth it!

xx


----------

